# Is it ok for a Havanese to be home alone all day?



## timarod

Is it okay for a Havanese to be home alone during the day while we're at work. Is it considered cruel if we can't be home during the day, will the puppy have a happy life? Is it enough to shower the pet with love when we are home? Please help us, we are interested in having a Havanese for a pet but we want to make sure we can provide a happy home for it!


----------



## Laurief

I think it depends on how long they are left alone. Are we talking 4 hours or 8 hours??


----------



## timarod

It'll be more like 7-8 hours


----------



## Olliesmom

Obviously this can be a touchy subject to some - but I must tell you I believe I have the 2 happiest dogs I have ever had in my life and I work full time - 4 days a week. I do however have someone come in once during the day. They love her. They are also crated together while we are gone. Now that they are over a year old I feel they could do without her but as long as I can afford it - she will remain our doggy nanny!


----------



## Lina

I would say this is not a problem if you get a dog walker to come in during the middle of the day to either play with him or take him out. I try not to leave Kubrick alone more than 6 hours at a time. I've done it before, but I think it's a little too much to leave him alone by himself. If I had another dog I don't think I'd worry as much about him being alone.

I do know there are people on this forum who leave their dogs alone 8 hours a day and they are happy pups. I would just get someone to come in during the day to ease my own mind, not because I don't think you can do it.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks

I can see how 2 dogs might lessen the seperation anxiety, but would one be lonely if left alone that long? How would they go out? A doggy nanny sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Laurief

If that were the case, I would think that you would be ok ifyou have someone come in midday. I have never left my guys 7-8 hours, can they even hold it that long during the day??


----------



## MopTop Havanese

One of my puppy owners works full time. They too have a puppy nanny (it might be the neighbor I'm not sure) come in every day at lunch time to let her out and run and play for an hour. It works perfectly for them!


----------



## ama0722

I am now working full time and my girls are home about 4-5 hours a day by themselves on average. My husband is a professor so has a strange schedule. I think you need to make sure to make a commitment to having time at home being with the dog. Walk before you leave, etc. Rarely do either of us go out during the week and I take the girls a lot places and train with them quite a bit as well. They do mainly sleep during the day when I am gone. Even if my husband stays at home. But they weren't at home alone until age 2 and 4.

Amanda


----------



## Missy

I agree with all of the advice hear. If you or someone can come in mid day (I find late mid day is better as they get older) You can work and have a Hav. But I think you should work out something for the first month. If you can take a week off, and then your wife can take the next week, -and then hire a pet nannt to come in twice a day for the next two weeks I think you will have more success in the puppy feeling secure. Then you can level off to once a day or I think perhaps eventually every other day or not at all-- but like Amanda, I will have a pet walker for as long as I can afford it.


----------



## marjrc

To be honest, I don't know how successful any kind of training can be if a Hav puppy is home alone 8 hrs./day at such a young age. Havanese are very attached to their humans and need/crave physical contact with them more often than some other breeds. I am a SAHMom and I never had more than 30 mins. to myself when we got Ricky at 9 weeks. I'm sure if I'd left him a couple of hrs. each day it would have been fine, but that just wasn't our habit. Ricky was going outdoors to pee many, many, many times/day. It was a teaching opportunity each time and even with that, he peed in the house. Their bladders are very tiny and I don't think it's possible for them to hold it in long at all when they are in their first few months.

It helps a LOT if you have an exercise pen/area, a small space for the pup to roam around in and not the whole house/appt. The larger the space the pup has, the more accidents there will likely be. They don't need a lot of space, esp. when you aren't extra vigilant.

Since we've had Sammy, it's been a little easier leaving them both home alone, but I just can't do it for more than 5 hours. They are both around 20 months old. I'm ridiculed by some of my family and friends, but so be it. That's just ME ! 

What a puppy might learn when left alone for many hours each day, is to become either mischievous through chewing what he/she shouldn't, barking, whining, try to escape his area .... etc... maybe ! I'm not saying all dogs will do that, but if he's bored and/or insecure and worried, he may develop bad habits. Maybe?

Here are some training sites to check out before making that big decision. 

http://www.stopdogfrombarking.com/newpuppy.html

http://www.dummies.com/WileyCDA/DummiesArticle/Leaving-Your-Puppy-Home-Alone.id-4291.html

http://home.ivillage.com/pets/dogs/0,,mk60,00.html

Now keep in mind that the advice given is for ALL breeds, not the Havanese. For more precise advice for the Hav puppy, you might want to check out "The Joyous Havanese", by Kathryn Braund and/or "The Havanese" by Diane Klumb.

Here is some good advice: 
http://darlahpotechin.blogspot.com/2007/09/staying-alone.html

Good luck and I think it's great that you are asking the question now, before taking the plunge.


----------



## Beamer

My wife and I both work fulltime, but we have our parents come in for a acouple hours a day to be with Beamer, and more than often they steal him and take him to their house (they live VERY close..) At the most he is alone 3-4 hours a day...

Ryan

PS-- Marj makes a good point, how will you train the puppy if you are not home durring his first while at your home? My wife and I took 2 weeks off work when we first got him, and it worked out well!


----------



## littlebuddy

i leave my guy alone for no more than 5 hours at a time. i know he doens't like being left alone so i always make a point of coming home for a few hours plus, i work out of the house so that makes it easier


----------



## ama0722

Marj- good point, both my girls were completely trained before I went to work and my husband is still home quite a bit (yeah talk about getting jealous!) But I don't know how you honestly potty train a puppy if no one is there for 7 hours a day. 

Amanda


----------



## lfung5

This is a touchy subject and everyone has their own opinion. I trained my guys not to have separation issues when I leave. I have 3, so they keep each other company. They have free roam of my house, as they are housebroken. I leave a TV, radio, and lights on for them. I do have a lady that comes in at lunch time and spends no less than 1 hour sometimes up to 3 hours. When I leave for work, I always give them a treat. When I come home, they are normally yawning and stretching, as if they were sleeping the entire time! I was told by a really great and well known Havanese breeder, that it is ok to leave them in a safe environment for an entire work day. She was over protective in every other area except this. She told me, they go into suspended animation when we leave. They can't tell time.
I hope she is right!


----------



## Poornima

You have received good advice here. Like Marj, I do believe that from the point of view of training, it would be much harder. All the hard work of potty training pays if you spend time when the puppy is very young (both my furbabies came potty trained from their fabulous breeder at 3 months age but keeping them on track is a lot of work). 

And IMHO, the personality of the pup would be a factor in keeping training as well as leaving them alone for so long. From my experience the Havs are essentially companion dogs and crave for human contact. Benji would be very sad when I left for work. We decided to get the second furbaby so that they could give each other company. 

I work 3 days a week for 4 1/2 hours day and I have never left Benji and Lizzie alone for more than 5 hours. We arrange our social calendar over the weekends (or during the holidays) such that we are gone only on one of the days for 3-4 hours max.


----------



## Sunnygirl

It was worrying about Nico being home alone all day that resulted in us getting Desi (his brother). My DH and I work full time and the kids are in school all day. There's usually someone in the house (our au pair or my BIL), so we weren't worried about the dogs being let out, but I wasn't sure they'd pay the attention to the dogs that we do when we're home. That said, before we got Desi we left Nico alone for 6-7 hours at a stretch a few times and he seemed perfectly happy (OK, incredibly, unbelievably happy) to see us when we got home, and also seemed none the worse for it.


----------



## pjewel

Poornima said:


> You have received good advice here. Like Marj, I do believe that from the point of view of training, it would be much harder. All the hard work of potty training pays if you spend time when the puppy is very young (*both my furbabies came potty trained from their fabulous breeder at 3 months age* but keeping them on track is a lot of work).
> 
> And IMHO, the personality of the pup would be a factor in keeping training as well as leaving them alone for so long. From my experience the Havs are essentially companion dogs and crave for human contact. Benji would be very sad when I left for work. We decided to get the second furbaby so that they could give each other company.
> 
> I work 3 days a week for 4 1/2 hours day and I have never left Benji and Lizzie alone for more than 5 hours. We arrange our social calendar over the weekends (or during the holidays) such that we are gone only on one of the days for 3-4 hours max.


That does it. I'm getting my next one from your breeder! ound:


----------



## Jane

pjewel said:


> That does it. I'm getting my next one from your breeder! ound:


Lincoln and Scout also come from the same breeder as Benji and Lizzie.  I can highly recommend her! She does an incredible amount with them as young puppies. They come to your house very familiar with the crate, mostly/totally pee pad trained and used to using a doggie door. All you have to do is continue the good work she started - it is a huge help!

This is a really interesting thread. The longest I feel comfortable leaving my boys in the daytime is for 5 hours, but that doesn't happen every day or even every week. I've had to put Scout back in the xpen because he started chewing the molding while I was gone. Lincoln gets free roam because he's a good boy :biggrin1:


----------



## kawboy

It is very hard to leave a puppy alone for any length of time when they are not yet used to you and your home. We were lucky in that my wife works at an assisted living facility and there is no shortage of people who want to dogsit Tasha. If she doesn't bring her to work it's only a few blocks away so she can come home on her lunch break. My work schedule allows me to be home with her on some of my wifes work days. We didn't leave her alone for any length of time for the first month. It might be best to try and work something out with a neighbor or relative to come over for the first month or so. I'm still trying to talk the wife into another dog but so far no luck.


----------



## DAJsMom

I think an adult hav can be left 8 hours with no problem, but 8 hours, 5 days a week is a lot. I think the puppy stage would be really tough with this kind of schedule if you didn't have a puppy nanny of sorts to come in during the day. I do not work, but our family schedule is busy. Dusty is left alone for some part of most days, but only occasionally for more than 4-5 hours at a time and usually for less than that. The occasional 8 hours is harder on her. She is visibly more excited to see us when we get home. You are the one who has to live with the dog you get. There are some who work full time and enjoy this breed, but it takes extra commitment. Best wishes in making that decision!


----------



## Thumper

This is a tough question because as some people work and seem to have no problems, I know my girl would be MISERABLE and depressed if I was gone 8 hours a day 5X a week. She has awful separation anxiety, especially as a puppy, but even now if I run out for milk, she will try to jump in my arms, whimpering to come and then she'll sit at the front door watching for me to come back and NOT move. Even if my kids are here, she'll wait at the door for me. Its like she doesn't know what to do when I'm not here, her whole world revolves around me. But as her personality is, nope..she wouldnt' do well alone so much. I do work a few days a week, but I take her with me, I should have some perks to being self-employed, right? lol

I guess the decision is one to weigh and consider various opinions, but they are companion dogs, and do need a companion. I think that's why so many people that work full time have people stop by and/or relatives help OR they get another dog.

Kara


----------



## Rita

Houston is home by himself no more than 6 hours max a day (in the summer someone is home with him all day). He has no separation anxiety but I do have to say the breeder picked a perfect dog for our situation. He was a little more independent than others in his litter.

I did take the first week off from work when I got him. Then I would come home on lunch or have someone stop by (I still do this when possible). The xpen was a help. Plus walking him before and after work helped tremendously. I tired dog is a happy dog. 

Good luck.


----------



## mckennasedona

Our girls are home alone for 8 hours per day. When we got our first one as a puppy (from the same breeder as Lincoln, Scout, Benji and Lizzie) I took a week off so that I could spend time with her and get her used to me and our house. I also started leaving the house for short periods of time to instill the idea that although we leave, we always come back. When I returned to work, I arranged with a neighbor to come in and check on her, play with her, etc. in the middle of the day before he left for work. As time passed we weaned off those visits. When we brought our second puppy home I also took a week off and did the same routine. We use a doggy door so the potty training was 75% done when we got each pup. 
Our girls do just fine. Neither one suffers from separation anxiety (thank goodness) and both are happy, playful, typical Hav pups. We do, however, make them our priority when we come home and on weekends. We try to take them with us as many places as we possibly can. I can't remember the last time we saw a movie at a theater because I'd rather rent a movie and spend my Saturday evenings with DH and the girls.


----------



## Havtahava

There are very few people that I know that make this work well. Susan is one of them.

Obviously, there are exceptions to the rule, but the Havanese are a companion breed and one of the most extreme, in my opinion. As a general rule, I think leaving a Havanese home all day on a regular basis is like asking a very socially driven person to stay home alone without a phone, internet, television or radio and not allow any friends to come over either. It's going to change the personality/spirit of the dog.

In general, every breed has different levels of tolerance for this, and I do try to discourage people from leaving their Havanese home all day alone.


----------



## classeylassie

Sadly sometimes in a situation when one works and has a new puppy gets frustrated with training,or wonder why over a year their dog isn't potty trained,thus many dogs end up given away or to the humane society.With hav's loving companionship I think it is vital for someone to come in to break up the pups day.And a potty trained adult do the same.Dogs that are trained are wonderful animals and will hold their bladders and bowels til Mom and Dad get home,but just think is it fair for an eight hour day.I always think how a human would feel if you were told u couldn't go to the bathroom for at least eight hours lol..Now I suppose their are some owner who don't mind using potty pads.We made a commitment that we would never leave Molly more then four and half hours on her own.Partly we don't want her to have to hold her bowels,bladder but also cause we miss her and know she misses us.She doesn't have any separation problems but I know she doesn't like us to leave her.I think too when leaving a dog if you have more then one is great as they wouldn't be as lonely,having a pal to play with.I hope if you get your pup all works out well for you.


----------



## mckennasedona

> Susan is one of them.


Thank you, Kimberly. We work at it and we're more than willing to make the pups our priority. I don't miss sticky floors and people talking through theater movies and we do go out to dinner occassionally but mostly to places we know are not terribly crowded. If we do need to leave the girls on a weekend day for any length of time, I take a vacation day from work to make it up to them.
That being said, McKenna's obedience trainer is also a dog walker. The name of his business is The Dog Walker so I am seriously thinking of hiring him to walk the girls a few times per week just for their fun and entertainment. Plus, he trains them while walking!! 
I'll admit, I would rather be home with my dogs but it's an economic reality that DH and I need to work since I didn't marry a doctor, lawyer or PH.D in IT (neither did he) AND we live in California. Success or failure depends upon the dog's personality and a person's own committment.


----------



## Missy

mckennasedona said:


> Our girls are home alone for 8 hours per day. When we got our first one as a puppy (from the same breeder as Lincoln, Scout, Benji and Lizzie) I took a week off so that I could spend time with her and get her used to me and our house. I also started leaving the house for short periods of time to instill the idea that although we leave, we always come back. When I returned to work, I arranged with a neighbor to come in and check on her, play with her, etc. in the middle of the day before he left for work. As time passed we weaned off those visits. When we brought our second puppy home I also took a week off and did the same routine. We use a doggy door so the potty training was 75% done when we got each pup.
> Our girls do just fine. Neither one suffers from separation anxiety (thank goodness) and both are happy, playful, typical Hav pups. We do, however, make them our priority when we come home and on weekends. We try to take them with us as many places as we possibly can. I can't remember the last time we saw a movie at a theater because I'd rather rent a movie and spend my Saturday evenings with DH and the girls.


This pretty much sums up what we did/do and how we feel. I also have not been to a movie in a long time, I am fortunate to be able to work from home at least 2 days a week and we're both home on weekends. And we have someone come the other days.

If you are committed you can make it work. But you do need to take some time at the beginning.


----------



## ama0722

Susan,
I think the california provision in owning a havanese means a lot less going out on it's own <BG> I went out for drinks with coworkers when I first moved here and was shocked when my vodka cranberry was $14!!! Yeah, let's just say that encourages you me to stay in more often. My husband has a very flexible schedule (he teaches one class for an hour two days a week) other than that, he has a few talks he goes to but he knows the trade offs, if he wants to go out at night, he has to spend the day with the girls. Yesterday was his birthday and he wanted to go to dinner so he worked from home all day. Now if only, I could get him to pick up a hair brush!


----------



## joemodeler

My wife, Sylvia and I both work between 8 to 9 hrs each working day. 

Luna is 11 months old. Others have read our idea several weeks ago and this is the results. 

Our theory is this: Sat. & Sun. Luna gets a lot of exercise - playing, walks (sometimes very long ones) and just following us around the house and being happy that we are home tires her. We are major gardeners so when the warm weather comes she will be outside each and everyday and night and weeknights.

Mon. - she rests. She is energetic, but not overly. We play and walk her.

Tues. - she goes to day care and comes home wiped out. The day care also gives her the opportunity to play with other dogs which is great because she was originally raised in NYC. We play and walk her. 

Wed. - she sleeps and has fun on her own. She is tired still from day care when we arrive home. We play and walk her

Thurs. - My mother-in-laws. She does not come home as wiped out as when she was goes to day care. We play and walk her

Fri. - she stays home and rests. We expect a more energetic dog but we have all night and the weekend to exercise her. We play and walk her

Sylvia has the ability to come home during lunch if she can but lately it is more difficult and now that Luna has a schedule she is not crazy as she used to be.

Sometimes she goes to day care twice a week. My mother in-law was sick last week and we took Luna to day care and when each of us came home Luna only had the strengthen to bark from across the house from the bed to say hello. I have never seen her so tired in the three months that we have had her - it was the quiet old days in our house that evening. The center has a camera that gives you the ability to see her play by Internet and she was having so much fun. I have people at work and my sister is VA watching Luna. She is pip.

There is two draw backs to the day care center - (1) We believe that now that she has meet other dogs she appears to be more lonely. (2) Luna was well trained to hold it the entire time that we were at work, but now that she has gone to day care she goes on the wee-pads -- she was trained on them as a pup when she was raised in NYC. Please do not take me wrong but I was raised with dogs that held it in all day long and I believe that training may come in hand sometime. Long trips etc. Believe me I am the first to try and get her out of the house in the morning because I feel the same way she must feel when I awake.

Before we got Luna, Sylvia and I were seriously thinking of getting a Havanese ourselves. We found a breeder through Havanese Club of America and she told us that ideally a Havanese should not be left alone all day. She recommended a staggered day such as above if we could not do better.

Since I enjoy potato chips, Sylvia and I have also thought of getting another Havanese but we are mindful of their needs and if we do, we also are trying to determine if we should start with a pup or a “young adult”. A pup will require Sylvia to come everyday during lunch or the dog needs to be taken care of by my mother in-law.

I think I have said enough.

Jon


----------



## Guest

Interesting day by day Jon, Thanks for that info! 

I have been just watching this thread up to this point.

We are contemplating a Hav also, but want to make sure it is well socialized and not cooped up all day as well. I too was raised for a dog to hold it...though most of the dogs we had growing up were over 30lbs. My previous yorkie mix who passed away last summer could hold it for hours on end if needed. No accidents and she was 12 lbs. so it can be done, but yes I feel horrible if the hours keep adding on. (so was kept in crate too while gone, but had no complaints from her, she loved her crate, would go in it at night without being told, etc.)

I may look into training to go outside but then have a litter box handy on long days or evenings out. Still a little feel negative about the litter box. As I think it would confuse the poor thing that has been taught to hold it and only go outside, but ok sometimes if goes inside. I think that was probably cause more harm and confusion. I have bad images of going somewhere with her and finding her relieving herself on my parents new rug, because she was inside and had to go.

A doggy door would be ideal, to a fenced in area, but husband will not allow a hole in our wall.


----------



## joemodeler

You reminded me of my thoughts. I too was concerned that Luna would be confused about going outside or on the wee- pads. We have not gotten her trained well enough to tell us when she needs to go outside so we have to read her and just use common sense and try keep her on schedule. I believe she knows when to use the pads and when not too.

There are many times that she has been in my face in the morning telling me she needs to go out !! Very cute when you feel your pillow moving and then see this black happy head in the glow of the clock nuzzling you nose to nose.

Most of the dogs in my immediate family were all over 25lbs. Of all of the family members there was only one toy poodle. Any other dog that comes close were medium size poodles.

A Havanese is an expensive dog to provide for and we have only had Luna for 3 to 4 months are still trying to structure her into our lives - not financial, but grooming, finding a grooming, etc. Very energetic dog.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Lina

joemodeler said:


> (2) Luna was well trained to hold it the entire time that we were at work, but now that she has gone to day care she goes on the wee-pads -- she was trained on them as a pup when she was raised in NYC. Please do not take me wrong but I was raised with dogs that held it in all day long and I believe that training may come in hand sometime. Long trips etc.


I don't think that's true at all. We live in NYC and Kubrick is trained to go both outside (when we're out) and on the pee pad when he's home. This works incredibly well for us and he actually does hold it while I'm gone, even with the pee pad there. Sometimes he comes and says hi and then runs to the pee pad, so he knows very well how to hold it, pee pad or not.

We've also gone on long plane trips (6 hour flight plus time at the airport) and he was fine holding it the whole time. Just because your pup is pee pad trained doesn't mean that it can't hold his pee.

I also wanted to add that I do agree with previous posters that if you work full time you definitely need to take at least a week, hopefully two, off to dedicate to the puppy. I definitely did that with Kubrick myself.


----------



## marjrc

Joe, you and Sylvia sound like you've developed a schedule that works for everyone and yet not negatively affecting your Luna in the least. She sounds like she's got it made - playtime at daycare with her pals, cuddle and play with g'ma, long, daily walking adventures with mom and dad and sometimes a surprise visit from mom at lunch!  I think a 'staggered' week like that is great! 

Ah, if and when you do decide to get your second Hav, you will see that Luna will have even more things to do and rest even harder when she's done playing. It is a bit more work than one, but from my experience, it is by far much easier and way more rewarding.


----------



## joemodeler

Thank you Marj for the kind words and information on owning a second Hav. You have reassured us that our thoughts are correct that Luna would enjoy company, have more activity at home and that it would be easier after experiencing the first one.

I hope we make a decision well in advance so that we could have a pup or a young adult in our home in July or August and be able to take a long vacation to assist the new addition and for all to settle down a bit before we must go back to the daily grind.

P.S. I visited Quebec in the late '80's and it was a beautiful place and I loved St. Ann's ungroomed ski slopes.

Jon

P.S.S. By the way I have confessed that my real name is Jon. On a far off forum the members named me Joe because of my user name.


----------



## Lynn

timarod said:


> Is it okay for a Havanese to be home alone during the day while we're at work. Is it considered cruel if we can't be home during the day, will the puppy have a happy life? Is it enough to shower the pet with love when we are home? Please help us, we are interested in having a Havanese for a pet but we want to make sure we can provide a happy home for it!


The dogs all seem to vary on this a little. Havanese are a companion dog and like to be with people...but with that said they do adapt to their enviroment also.

My first havanese dog could not stay home alone while he was a puppy and my second havanese dog was much better at being left alone.

I would suggest that if you decide to get a havanese dog you find a good experienced (been breeding havanese dogs along time) Breeder and tell her your lifestyle and let her help find a puppy that can be groomed into that enviroment. It is possible, so I would not give up researching it.


----------



## Thumper

I agree, Lynn..

Maybe an experienced breeder can tell which puppies would fare better being left alone and which ones are VERY dependent on their humans.

Keep us updated!

Kara


----------



## Rita

Thumperlove said:


> I agree, Lynn..
> 
> Maybe an experienced breeder can tell which puppies would fare better being left alone and which ones are VERY dependent on their humans.
> 
> Keep us updated!
> 
> Kara


Yes. I agree too!

I think most good breeders ask you a million questions about your life style to find the perfect match. I know Houston worked out for us because the breeder noticed he was a little independent and took time away from the pack.

Other people at the time had different needs, one was a super active family, another a retired couple who were going to travel all over in an RV. She tried to match all pups to the environment. That is why she couldn't guarantee you would have a dog from that litter. She matched the dog with the people.

The only other thing I can tell you if the breeder doesn't ask a million questions, run like hell.

Good luck.


----------



## mellowbo

Joe,
I totally admire the way you have Luna's week all planned out!! You are a super daddy! (I'm sure, sadly, that there are many kids not taken care of so well!) 
Luna is one lucky doggy!
:whoo:


----------



## Cosmosmom

People have posted this question before so you may want to look it up on other threads as they is a lot of advice and a you can see by this thread different people have different opinions .. They are also very supportive and they have a lot of helpful information . 
Havanese are very social and they need to be with people ,they need affection and stimulation and they also need exercise every day . They also need to be potty trained and it is not always easy with his breed and smaller dogs and people become frustrated and upset .. 
Every dog is different and that is something you have to remember and maybe if you talk to the breeder they may have a dog that can handle your absence but my experience is that the breeder might be reluctant to place a dog in a home where you are absent for such long periods unless you have a plan in place where the dog goes to daycare or you have a dogsitter coming by for an hour of two to walk the dog and or play with the dog .
When I first got Asta they was no way I could have been working .. He was only 11 weeks old and very needy not to mentionit was all so new to me having a puppy again and also a smaller breed with a smaller bladder . Cosmo was the same and he had some health issues in the beginning nothing that puppies do not have but it caused him some distress .. and me some concern ..
I have just been reading the thread about Marg and Ricky and it brings back memories of when Asta was seriously ill .
This is something you might need to consider and I am not wishing illness on any ones pet but the reality of it is that sometimes this little guys get ill for whatever reasons . It can be very heart wrenching and devastating , and time consuming as well .
These are delightful precious little animals and they bring a lot of joy to your life . Hopefully you will contemeplate these issues and concerns and if you still decide this is he path you want to take -you will the necessary steps to make the transition of this new little being into your home a safe and secure one .


----------



## SusanNorm

I know many people do not agree with it but we leave ozzy the whole day from 8-5 a few tiems a week. He could not handle it mentally and physically fi we left him all week alone. He goes to day care or with me to work or stays home with my husband or myself when we work from home here and there. The most he is ever home alone is 3 days during the week and it is never 2 in a row. The days he is home when we get home he goes out and then we play or go for walks because he has a lot of pent up energy. he does have the run of the house when we are not home. It isn't ideal but we can't afford someone to come in in the middle of the day and he is used to it.

When he was a little puppy I would come home at lunch on those days to take him out. 

So just so you know it isn't idea but can be done. I would never leave a havanese home alone 5 days a week though. They can't handle that. I think if I did that ity would cause some serious mental and physical issues with Ozzy. He needs to be around people to bad to do that.

To add to the thread we also can not board him. The two times we did he got so sick because he was so upset. He now stays with my mother in-law.


----------



## Guest

Oh, good thought!

What you do you guys do when you leave overnight and can't take pup with you? Do they handle a kennel?

I would think a kennel would be the safest place, as all of my family member are fence free, we live country, they live city life.

I will have to search (which i am not very good at) to see if other threads were done on this topic.


----------



## SusanNorm

When we can't take him with us he goes with my mother-in law. It is the only option. A kennel is safe physica;;y but mentally it is just wayyy too much for Ozzy to handle... if he could have his way he would be with me 24/7.


----------



## Guest

Totally understandible. If SA was an issue or crating for that matter, I could see a kennel being a nightmare for the dog.

Just curious how those handle those dog free nights.


----------



## Cosmosmom

One thing I was told when I first got Asta was that these dogs do not handle being kenneled well .
Tulip's breeder would not sell her to Donna if the dog was ever going to be placed in a kennel . Tulip goes to a home where a woman cares for 2-3 dogs at a time but there is no kennel .
I know everyones situation is different and everyone has to make their own decision as to what works for them but my experience from talking to people who own smaller dogs they do not kennel that well .
Even my German shorthair did not like it and the last time I did it they told me he was too upset and he needed to stay in his own enviornment and I found him a petsitter .. 
I was so grateful that they were concerned about his well being and not the income from the boarding ..


----------



## littlebuddy

our breeder told us as well not to board our pup as well. she will watch him anytime we ask. we have friends who board their dogs all the time. they always come back with something, and it's never good plus you need to give yoru dog a bordatello shot. 

we often struggle when we head to florida whether to take him with us or leave him with the puppynanny.. eitherway, it's stressful for him but i think ultimately he'd rather be with us. i sometimes wish i could board him, it would give me more freedom to travel but i know i couldn't handle it, let alone my pup. i stress when i leave him in good hands and always have to call to check up on him so it's how it is for the next 10 years and we are okay with that. i think everyone should do what works best for them and their pups.


----------



## SHOWDOWN

MY HAV IS LEFT ALONE 9 HOURS A DAY WITH NO PROBLEMS.


----------



## Ans

I wouldn't take any dog.
8 till 9 hours all alone.........
You like cats?
Than I prefer a cat.


----------



## Thumper

Gucci could NOT be kenneled. My gosh, she'd go into a major depression 

On our vacation this summer, she's staying with a retired couple that loves dogs, but doesn't have a dog right now, so they can travel for a few years. Its a perfect match, they adore her and she will get enough attention there. They also used to cook for their dog too, so she'll get fresh cooked meals!  yayy.

Kara


----------

